# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  El SNIP debe ser visto como un aliado para el desarrollo, afirman

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, set. 14 (ANDINA).-* Roger Díaz, director de la Dirección General de Programación Multianual (DGPM) del del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas, sostuvo que el el Sistema Nacional de Inversión Pública (SNIP) debe ser visto como un aliado para el desarrollo y no verlo como un escollo para el avance de las inversiones.  
Díaz, explica en la siguiente entrevista detalles acerca del trabajo que realizan a favor de una eficiente ejecución de proyectos y de su mayor acercamiento con las regiones.  *¿Cuál es el impacto de ejecutar un proyecto de inversión pública?*
- Si bien es cierto que en el corto plazo la inversión pública contribuye a incrementar la demanda (mano de obra, materiales, servicios, entre otros), su principal contribución es la mejora de las condiciones para la competitividad y la gobernabilidad del país. Además, contribuye con elevar el bienestar de la población. 
En tal sentido, cuidar la calidad de la inversión pública es una tarea crucial para el desarrollo del país.  *¿Qué es lo que le interesa al SNIP?*
- Este sistema no apunta a que se cumpla con un procedimiento burocrático estrictamente, aunque por ser un sistema administrativo tiene que velar por el cumplimiento del procedimiento. Sin embargo, su objetivo supremo es lograr beneficios para la población a un costo razonable. 
Las modificaciones que se dieron al sistema lo adecuaron a las necesidades del país pero con la finalidad de asegurar que se logren los objetivos previstos en beneficio de la población.  *Si llega un proyecto favorable pero está mal formulado ¿Qué sucede?* - Simplemente no va. Eso no implica que el SNIP sea insensible, también pensamos en los niños y en la población que no tiene acceso a los servicios públicos. Pero no basta darle obras sino que éstas sean bien ejecutadas y que sean sostenibles. 
Ese tipo de proyectos no va, porque así como está planteado tendrá muchos problemas durante su ejecución. Cuando eso sucede pierde el país, pero básicamente los beneficiarios y las instituciones ejecutoras. Eso es algo que se debe tener muy presente. 
Lo que busca el SNIP es que la inversión pública no se trabe. Para ello, se requieren proyectos de calidad, lo cual no necesariamente implica una ejecución rápida, sino que la obra funcione tal como estaba previsto.  *¿Esa es una razón por la cual los proyectos de inversión pública no se ejecutan al ritmo esperado?* - Ese tipo de proyectos son la excepción y no la generalidad.
En la actualidad el stock de inversión viable llega a un monto superior a los recursos disponibles para invertir. 
En 2008 se aprobaron 25 mil 700 proyectos como viables, es decir 27 millones de nuevos soles que se pueden llevar a cabo en el marco del SNIP. 
Entre enero y julio de este año se aprobaron proyectos por 20 mil millones de nuevos soles. Por ello, prevemos que al cierre del presente ejercicio llegaremos a 30 mil millones viabilizados, monto que supera el presupuesto de inversión pública para 2010.  *¿Cuáles son los avances?*
- Si vemos las cifras de la inversión del Gobierno Nacional, a mediados de este año solamente el 1% estaba pendiente de viabilidad. En el caso de los gobiernos regionales faltaba el 7%. 
Todo lo demás estaba listo para ejecutarse. Pero aquí entran en juego las entidades ejecutoras que, hay que reconocerlo, cada vez van mejorando su desempeño. 
Para el presupuesto 2010 estamos en rangos similares. Lo que pasa es que algunas autoridades no entendieron que para ejecutar un proyecto no solamente tienen que ser declarados viables, sino que también cruzan otros sistemas administrativos, por ejemplo preparar el expediente técnico, convocar licitaciones, entre otros.  *¿Cuál es la principal razón por la que no avanzan los proyectos?*
- La mayor dificultad en la ejecución de los proyectos de inversión pública se debe a la débil planificación de las inversiones. 
En años pasados se presupuestaba ideas y no proyectos. Por ello siempre los seis primeros meses la ejecución era muy baja, menor al 20%. Ahora, promovemos que el presupuesto esté respaldado fundamentalmente por proyectos ya viables en el SNIP. 
Por ejemplo, para 2010 la mayor parte del presupuesto para inversiones tanto de los gobiernos regionales como de los ministerios está basado en proyectos ya viables o en ejecución. Esto es parte de la Programación Multianual de Inversiones.  *¿Cómo perciben las autoridades regionales los esfuerzos que realizan?*
- De acuerdo con una información de la Secretaria Técnica de la Asamblea Regional de Gobiernos Regionales, ellos consideran que las mayores dificultades en las inversiones no están relacionadas con el SNIP (solamente el 7%). 
Para llevar adelante un proyecto de inversión pública hay muchos actores que participan y hasta ahora solamente se mira el problema por el lado del que establece las reglas y no por el lado del aplica estas reglas. No se cuestiona la capacidad de gestión de los que aplican las reglas. Así, cualquier análisis es insuficiente y parcial.  *Condiciones*
1 Para que un proyecto sea declarado viable tiene que ser socialmente rentable, es decir, que sus beneficios sean mayores a sus costos. 
2 Que sea sostenible en el tiempo, es decir, que sus beneficios sean duraderos. 
3 Que haya un alineamiento del proyecto con los objetivos y políticas sectoriales, regionales o locales. 
4 El SNIP adecua sus procedimientos y enfoques de trabajo con el fin de permitir que los proyectos sean evaluados eficientemente y que cuando se ejecuten cumplan estas condiciones fundamentales.  *Datos*
Hay cerca de 800 Oficinas de Programación en Inversiones tanto
en gobiernos locales, regionales y en los ministerios, que evalúan y aprueban los proyectos de inversión pública (PIP). 
Lo demuestran las cifras de PIP declarados viables en los últimos años. Por ejemplo, los gobiernos regionales entre enero y agosto ejecutaron 400 millones más que en igual periodo de 2008 (35% más). 
Las obras no son el objetivo mismo de un proyecto, sólo son los medios que permiten lograr un objetivo superior para la población; por ejemplo el acceso permanente a un servicio básico como el agua potable o la limpieza pública.}  *Roger Díaz*, _Director General de Programación Multianual del Sector Público_ Temas similares: Artículo: Designan a Hugo Cabieses como viceministro de Desarrollo Estratégico de Recursos Naturales Artículo: ANA inscribirá en SNIP programa sobre aprovechamiento de lagunas y glaciares Proyecto CHINECAS visto desde Nepeña El nuevo aliado de las uvas de mesa: Muscodor albus Afirman que nueva estación experimental agraria en Ancash contribuirá a su desarrollo sostenible

----------

